# Coyote contest



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever hunted in any there is one in couple weeks about an hour from me and we are going to give it a try . So I have to lay off the local ones for a couple weeks dont want to kill the dumb ones. I was just wandering if anyone has hunted in any before.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

We discussed this same topic a week or so ago on here. If you scoll down in the "Pred forum", you will find it. Hope this helps you.


----------

